# Make people think before they post



## david432111 (Jul 29, 2009)

I was at this other forum once(Not related to games) that had this checkbox thing you had to check before posting, it would ask you if you're sure that this is the right place to post the thread. I think it would stop a few noob threads from coming in the wrong forums, just an idea. Example below.


----------



## Elritha (Jul 29, 2009)

I dunno. I don't think that would stop noobs from posting in the wrong section. They'd probably just tick it without reading.

I'd find it more annoying then anything personally.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Jul 29, 2009)

That could work, but when you've got let's say 100 'real' posts you don't have to do that anymore.


----------



## Da-Bomb1 (Jul 29, 2009)

They could just make it so that it asks only if you're still a newbie.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Jul 29, 2009)

Da-Bomb1 said:
			
		

> They could just make it so that it asks only if you're still a newbie.


That's what I said.


----------



## Da-Bomb1 (Jul 29, 2009)

Overlord Natie said:
			
		

> Da-Bomb1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And I totally posted it seconds after you did.


----------



## da_head (Jul 29, 2009)

100 is to low. i would say 500.


----------



## dinofan01 (Jul 29, 2009)

I guess that might work. I think a higher up would disagree though. IDK know why though.


----------



## Hadrian (Jul 29, 2009)

I'd go for that.

Would also like some sort of function that searches for similar threads to the one you're posting, sort of like when you submit something to Digg.

Mentioned that a while back, think Costello liked the idea but might be a bit of a hog to the server.


----------



## UltraMagnus (Jul 29, 2009)

Overlord Natie said:
			
		

> That could work, but when you've got let's say 100 'real' posts you don't have to do that anymore.



I agree, personally i tend to post quite quickly when I don't have a lot of time, it would quite frankly piss me off having to do this all the time.  but for newbies its a good idea.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Jul 31, 2009)

da_head said:
			
		

> 100 is to low. i would say 500.


That's a better idea than mine! Yet there are still noobs/newbs who joined only a while ago and have over 1,000 posts...


----------



## cngamemart (Aug 6, 2009)

a bit complex


----------



## blainy (Aug 6, 2009)

Overlord Natie said:
			
		

> da_head said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




yeah, but on the other hand, you also have users with very few posts that have actually made a contribution to the site. what of those individuals that dont post just for the sake of it?


----------



## emupaul (Aug 6, 2009)

I'm sorry but I am part of the general mass amount of people that reside in the USA and I drink *sometimes 3 for 4 times a week*, take anti-depressants cause i'm *sad!* and *abuse my prescriptions* and I think tap water is very yummy, even mah neighbors well water tates like heavy metals and tastes better with coolaids (not Magic Jonson)! I gets mah vitamins! Pepsi cola is good when i'm thirsty i dont drink coke because i heard its old formula had real coke in it! crack is whack so i stick with pepsi, i need my corn syrup, then i go to mc dondols (i swear thats i how i read the sign! with the big M on it Mc Dondols...) and get my genetically altered half corn half cow burger. And mah hormonanle chicky yum nuggets with some msg ranch sauce and a large fry. I got my own pepsi I brought it from home, stoopid mcdonalds only servers Coke drugs are bad. But i need mah pespi it haz caffine it in it just like the AMP energy drink I consume before I posted on gabatemp. sounds like a wierd techno style of music. gabatemp...hmm....but i have problem when i type gabatemp in my internet machine i bought from verizon they called it a netbook and i get 4 gigs internet searching they said and it makes phone calls. But when i select it from the bookmarks it works! i don't know whats wrong with it so I just rebooted my netphonecomputer the customer care representative was such a nice lady on the phone and said it will fix it....it didnt and i demanded some bonus mintues and it still only works from only bookmark. I also loooked over every topic but couldnt find the romz can you guyz show me? so confused. you guyz ever confused? oh yeah i'm also mad because i got a speeding ticked and dui for driving drunk so i cant afford games sooooooooo plzz tell me. whats a cios. cuz my friend said he knew how to hack so he put a kiosk in my wii and now it wont turn on any ideas? but i dont know i dont know about this netbook phone my bill was over $130 last month and I think i need to cancle service soon and mah and get me a boost mobile, where you at?


----------



## vergilite (Aug 6, 2009)

emupaul said:
			
		

> I'm sorry but I am part of the general mass amount of people that reside in the USA and I drink *sometimes 3 for 4 times a week*, take anti-depressants cause i'm *sad!* and *abuse my prescriptions* and I think tap water is very yummy, even mah neighbors well water tates like heavy metals and tastes better with coolaids (not Magic Jonson)! I gets mah vitamins! Pepsi cola is good when i'm thirsty i dont drink coke because i heard its old formula had real coke in it! crack is whack so i stick with pepsi, i need my corn syrup, then i go to mc dondols (i swear thats i how i read the sign! with the big M on it Mc Dondols...) and get my genetically altered half corn half cow burger. And mah hormonanle chicky yum nuggets with some msg ranch sauce and a large fry. I got my own pepsi I brought it from home, stoopid mcdonalds only servers Coke drugs are bad. But i need mah pespi it haz caffine it in it just like the AMP energy drink I consume before I posted on gabatemp. sounds like a wierd techno style of music. gabatemp...hmm....but i have problem when i type gabatemp in my internet machine i bought from verizon they called it a netbook and i get 4 gigs internet searching they said and it makes phone calls. But when i select it from the bookmarks it works! i don't know whats wrong with it so I just rebooted my netphonecomputer the customer care representative was such a nice lady on the phone and said it will fix it....it didnt and i demanded some bonus mintues and it still only works from only bookmark. I also loooked over every topic but couldnt find the romz can you guyz show me? so confused. you guyz ever confused? oh yeah i'm also mad because i got a speeding ticked and dui for driving drunk so i cant afford games sooooooooo plzz tell me. whats a cios. cuz my friend said he knew how to hack so he put a kiosk in my wii and now it wont turn on any ideas? but i dont know i dont know about this netbook phone my bill was over $130 last month and I think i need to cancle service soon and mah and get me a boost mobile, where you at?



WTF  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



but anyway i think the required post count should be lowered as i am not a n00b, i don't post SHIT all over the forums and i like to think i contribute the best i can to the community. how do you konow i haven't read up on the the scene?? , just because i don't post every second of my life


----------



## emupaul (Aug 6, 2009)

vergilite said:
			
		

> WTF
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Like I said I cant be bothered to think before posting its against the internet rules. 


(sorry was in a wierd mood) 


more on topic...yeah something does need to be done about it.... but is there a practical solution?


----------



## Law (Aug 6, 2009)

Probably not going to be too effective.

I still like the idea of making it so members with less than x amount of posts can reply, but not make threads, in an area that tends to get a lot of spam, though.


----------



## emupaul (Aug 6, 2009)

Some forums can Identify the hottest topics, typically those are the ones you would not want fresh noobie members posting directly in and should be redirected to a noob friendy section after posting question, such as those topics aleady sticky in most sections of interest or eof. However i can see a rise in PM's reaching members that have higher post counts and mods if such a system was in place. Also a good option would be to allow the original topic creator the option to set minimum/maximum post requirements before replying or filtering members manually by topic banning certain members so as to direct and restrict certain members, if a noob didnt want to be as flamed he could set a lower level of post for reply. or request a reply through a ticket and request form that can be pulled from the topics menu and let the topic creator have the choice to let a response in.


----------



## BedtimeGuy (Aug 10, 2009)

hmmmm i think this is an unnecessary idea as mods can just move the thread... no big problem (right mods?)


----------



## Omega_2 (Aug 10, 2009)

baffle-boy said:
			
		

> hmmmm i think this is an unnecessary idea as mods can just move the thread... no big problem (right mods?)


Or just delete them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Personally, this would just make the noobs click the box and ignore it, as the others have mentioned earlier.


----------

